# Holiday present thread!



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

A thread for bragging about/showing off what you got and what you gave for Christmas/Chaunaka/Kwanza/Winter Solstice/Marxmas/any other holiday you happen to celebrate!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

A pickup and "micro cube" amp for my classical guitar.


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

I got socks.


----------



## Ravndal (Jun 8, 2012)

expensive boxers, money, coffee grinder, red wine, socks, book (death comes to pemberley), headset and im waiting for my last gift which im pretty sure book 1 of das wohltemperierte klavier (urtext). pretty satisifed


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

I am soooo tempted to start a "Holdiay Present II" thread - What gifts did you give for the Winter Solstice seasonal holiday(s


----------



## DrKilroy (Sep 29, 2012)

Two CDs of Kapustin's music and a set of textbooks by Hindemith. 

Best regards, Dr


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

I got Franz Liszt's daughter for my pleasuring.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

PetrB said:


> I am soooo tempted to start a "Holdiay Present II" thread - What gifts did you give for the Winter Solstice seasonal holiday(s


Aww I'm so selfish I forgot about that aspect of it!  

Fixed


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

RichardWagner said:


> I got Franz Liszt's daughter for my pleasuring.


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

Hey what's up Ohio am. Typing this on as phone .o
Peace .


----------



## presto (Jun 17, 2011)

violadude said:


> A thread for bragging about/showing off what you got to celebrate!










:lol:


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Oh god. The things that Wagner would gladly do to your body...


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

RichardWagner said:


> Oh god. The things that Wagner would gladly do to your body...


I'm confused....was Wagner a homosexual?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

violadude said:


> I'm confused....was Wagner a homosexual?


He wore ladies' underwear, so........yes


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> He wore ladies' underwear, so........yes


That doesn't make one a homosexual.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

I went out today and bought myself nine more Studio Ghibli movies with money I received over the last week or so from relatives. Planning on collecting them all.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

violadude said:


> That doesn't make one a homosexual.


oh 

.
...........


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I went out today and bought myself nine more Studio Ghibli movies with money I received over the last week or so from relatives. Planning on collecting them all.









.................


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> oh
> 
> .
> ...........


I was going to ask how you could get away with posting less than 10 characters without white letters, but now I have a new question...what is "table"?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

violadude said:


> I was going to ask how you could get away with posting less than 10 characters without white letters, but now I have a new question...what is "table"?


idk  

.
.........


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

violadude said:


> View attachment 11209
> .................


:lol: 

.
...........


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> idk
> 
> .
> .........




I don't know either


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

violadude said:


> I don't know either




Hahahahaha!!!!!!! We should try this on PetrB sometime seeing as he hates white text so much!


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

One of the funnier things I got was one of those hipster headband/bandana things that you can adjust in probably hundreds of different functional ways to fit on your head or face.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

I'm having to press "reply with quote" on all the posts here now to see if they contain any invisible text Violadude and I started to use....


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2012)

Definitive Technology ProMonitor 1000 speakers for the rear channels in my surround sound system, a Presonus Audiobox digital interface/software for recording on my PC, a nice wool sweater, $100 of Amazon gifts cards (already spent!), and a few stocking stuffer items.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I'm having to press "reply with quote" on all the posts here now to see if they contain any invisible text Violadude and I started to use....


Uh what? (Forgot to press the quote button, this was in response to COAG's last post.



Just don't tell anyone about it and hope they don't notice. Then we'll only have to check each others haha


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

violadude said:


> I'm confused....was Wagner a homosexual?


Indeed he was. The wives - decoys. His true lovers were King Ludwig and Nietzsche.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

RichardWagner said:


> Indeed he was. The wives - decoys. His true lovers were King Ludwig and Nietzsche.


I have never heard that. Tchaikovsky sure, but Wagner, never heard it.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

@Violadude



Just don't tell anyone about it and hope they don't notice. Then we'll only have to check each others haha


Okey-dokey


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

I see what you two are doing


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

Kontrapunctus said:


> Definitive Technology ProMonitor 1000 speakers for the rear channels in my surround sound system, a Presonus Audiobox digital interface/software for recording on my PC, a nice wool sweater, $100 of Amazon gifts cards (already spent!), and a few stocking stuffer items.


I got 60 dollar Amazon gift card two years ago or something. I think I've only spent about 10 dollars of it. I still haven't decided what it is that I want.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Cnote11 said:


> I got socks.


I did too!

I didn't get anything too spectacular at this time. The flute headjoint I got in June was deducted from gifts, and I also got some more music to work on. Otherwise, I got jeans, a cute sweater jacket, black sneakers, candy. However I did get a new flute necklace. I had one for a long time until the chain broke, so my mom got another one exactly like the other one. It's a little strange because the first had sentimental value since it was a gift from the flutists of the Class of 2010 back in high school. But this new one can hold their same spirit. I'm wearing it now.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

I got jumper cables. lol


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

neoshredder said:


> I got jumper cables. lol


One has to cherish the practical gift!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Cnote11 said:


> One has to cherish the practical gift!


I always ask for something practical.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Cnote11 said:


> I got socks.


Hey, another sock recipient! Of course, there was an ensemble with it, because I'm fashion-illiterate, and my wife uses the holidays to update my wardrobe. She threw in a gift card to Barnes & Noble and Amazon also, which is way cool. And we got each other Samsung Galaxy III phones - well, it was a BOGO, so one was a gift and one was paid for; I don't know which one it was.


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

My fiancee got a Samsung for Christmas as well. Probably is the Galaxy III Note or something, I don't know what they are called. I don't do cell phones and I doubt I ever will. Seems to be a nice phone from what I've heard about it, though.

I should also note that I received the Hitchock movie _Strangers on a Train_.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

I wish I got socks......


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I wish I got socks......


Sorry; you can't have mine.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

I got a bunch of blank staff paper...the ultimate present of practicality for a composer


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

violadude said:


> I got a bunch of blank staff paper...the ultimate present of practicality for a composer


So did I!!!!!!!!!


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

I got a leather wallet, with $100 inside. That's one of the benefits of your grandmother thinking that you are still a kid.


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2012)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I wish I got socks......


Can't you buy your own?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Kontrapunctus said:


> Can't you buy your own?


EH?! Why would I buy my own when I can spend my own money on music and movies and get my parents to buy me socks?


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2012)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> EH?! Why would I buy my own when I can spend my own money on music and movies and get my parents to buy me socks?


Oh, at least you have a source, then!


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

I got Wagner's _Lohengrin_ and Haydn's Cello Concertos on CD, Dreyer's _Passion of Joan of Arc_ and _Vampyr_ and Disney's _Fantasia_ on DVD, a _Dungeons & Dragons_ comic book, and a baby.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Xaltotun said:


> I got Wagner's _Lohengrin_ and Haydn's Cello Concertos on CD, Dreyer's _Passion of Joan of Arc_ and _Vampyr_ and Disney's _Fantasia_ on DVD, a _Dungeons & Dragons_ comic book, *and a baby*.


Oh right, yeah, a baby, can find them in any store. :tiphat:

I imagine that Fantasia is to share with your new child?


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

_Vampyr_ is a cool movie. I've never seen Fantasia...


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Oh right, yeah, a baby, can find them in any store. :tiphat:
> 
> I imagine that Fantasia is to share with your new child?


That too, but I had never actually seen it. Now I have, and I'm all obsessed about the Pastoral symphony episode!!


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

My girlfriend got me an English-German New Testament.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Klavierspieler said:


> My girlfriend got me an English-German New Testament.


Girlfriend! Nice.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

clavichorder said:


> Girlfriend! Nice.


no comment


----------

